# Subnetting



## crisou (11. November 2004)

Hallo, wer kann mir IP-Subnetting von der Pike auf erklären.

Mein Wissensstand ist folgender:
a) IP-adresse besteht aus 4 Oktetten zu 8 bit
b) Es gibt eine Netzadresse und eine Broadcast-Adresse
c) Es gibt 5 Klassen, von denen 3 relevant sind (A,B,C   0-126, 128-192, 192-254)
d) Subnetze werden gebilet um eine übersichtliche Gliederung eines Netzes zu erhalten und um mehrere Hosts innerhalb dieses einen Netzes miteinander zu verbinden.

SO und hier hört es auf. Muß es allerdings dringend wissen
Please help


----------



## Ben Ben (11. November 2004)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subnet hilft dir auf jeden Fall weiter....
Da steht dann auch wissenswertes drin zum Ausrechnen der sinnvollen Netzgrösse und so weiter.


----------

